# Polymorph and other alternatives



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi guys,
In an effort to make any exchange of ideas and techniques easier for anyone who wants to use polymorph or anything else to make shooters, I renamed this thread to assist the search function.
The previous info and pictures of the first three slingshots I made are here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26621-so-this-is-what-hdpe-envy-leads-you-to/page-3

Please post pictures of slingshots you have made out of alternative materials or repurposed items or any combination of the two. My goal is to share ideas and discoveries in this area as there aren't that many sources of info collected in one place.

Ok that being said, last night in my fourth effort with polymorph slingshot making I wanted to try and make a pickle fork style shooter. Typically, I am not crazy about them as I have big hands and I find the thin ones to be uncomfortable and they kind of get lost in my hand. I have seen a few people on this forum make slings with palm swells and I wanted to see if that solved my issue. Here is what came out of last night's effort. I have not tubed it up yet as I am waiting on some thicker gauge rubber tubing to arrive so I can try the tube sheath attachment method that Charles suggested to me.















This swell really makes it feel like a much bigger shooter














Ok thanks for looking and post what you have!
Be well,
SF


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Inspired by your other thread, my Polymorph and green dye arrived this morning. I shoot naturals so I shall be making something that mirrors a couple of my favourites with some adaptations thrown in.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool little fork there SF. The addition of the swell can make all the difference. That polymorph is some cool stuff! thanks for sharing.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Tidy lil shooter bud.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> Inspired by your other thread, my Polymorph and green dye arrived this morning. I shoot naturals so I shall be making something that mirrors a couple of my favourites with some adaptations thrown in.


Awesome!! Let me know how the coloring goes. As I understand it one has to fold it into the poly so just be careful about not letting air pockets build up inside the material. But no matter what, definitely post your creations. I cant wait to see them!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

[/quote]



GHT said:


> Tidy lil shooter bud.


Thanks GHT. Next I am going for one of the larger shapes. I just seem to enjoy the shooters that fit in the palm of my hand. They just seem more natural to me.

Thanks for looking guys,
SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Cool little fork there SF. The addition of the swell can make all the difference. That polymorph is some cool stuff! thanks for sharing.


I tried to make your slim pickin the other day and it was no joy for me. I might have to make a squat version of it so it is a bit thicker in the "waist" of the shooter. I really like that design though. Your bb shooters are the best around here also IMO. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds this is a very cool stuff this polymorph, nice pfs.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

nice one,with that one you can atttach a very wide band


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Just to bring it back around again as a few people have asked me recently. Sorry if you have seen it.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Saweeeet


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im not a big fan of pickle forks although i have a couple of very tiny bb shooters that could pass off as one. I like this one you made. It looks like it would work great with the palm swell.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

.


reset said:


> Im not a big fan of pickle forks although i have a couple of very tiny bb shooters that could pass off as one. I like this one you made. It looks like it would work great with the palm swell.


I fixed it up for use and used it as part of a trade with GHT the other day. Here it is in shooting condition.







A little tubing as a handle grip and some 1745's with a supersure pouch and almost anything looks better!!lol!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes it certainly works well, a very comfortable shooter, I shoot tubes exclusively nowadays, but when ive killed its current bandset , I feel it calling for some extreme taper flats, thanks again for sending it my way SmilingFury.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

My pleasure bud. I am gonna take a crack at one of those naturals you sent me this weekend. Sharpened up one of my knives that i use on stuff like this yesterday. It push cuts through paper, i will try not to lose a finger. Haha


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey I like that. The fork shape looks very familiar too . I've made quite a few
shaped like that. It helps with attaching wide bands


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sweet little Shooter!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Bighaze51 said:


> Hey I like that. The fork shape looks very familiar too . I've made quite a few
> shaped like that. It helps with attaching wide bands


Someone else told me that too (yago I think). I am mostly a tube shooting guy and this was the first pfs style shooter I made out of polymorph(or any other material really) so i wanted to be sure the forks were wide enough so the tubes didnt slip off.



AnTrAxX said:


> Sweet little Shooter!


.

Thank you Antraxx, I love your work, so that means a lot to me.

-SF


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Now thats a very cool slingshot SF. Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

flicks said:


> Now thats a very cool slingshot SF. Great! Thanks for sharing!


Flicks, i am always in awe of the shooters you make. You bend wood like I bend plastic. It is a simple thing for me. What you do is art.
Your kind words mean a lot to me. I still can't figure out how you made the cuts into snow white...
Thanks for looking,
SF


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Some polymorph ideas:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

ash said:


> Some polymorph ideas:


Hahahaha, why thanks Ash! This is extremely helpful stuff (even though I never color my polymorph). 
When I make you a slingshot , if we ever do a trade, I am gonna make you one that looks like what 'Old Foot Hands' in this video is making. I will be very upset if you don't use it everyday. This made me chuckle. I wonder how many pieces of colored polymorph this lady has eaten when not paying full attention to what she is doing?

What I want to know is what exactly were you looking for when you found this plastic jewelry making video? Is there a secret drawer somewhere in that manly guitar shop that is full of plastic marbled rings and bracelets and necklaces? Hahhaha. Just messin' with ya.

Thanks for the laugh Ash,
SF


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey, how cool would it be to have a slingshot cookie cutter :rofl:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> Hey, how cool would it be to have a slingshot cookie cutter :rofl:


The better the shooter, the higher the dentist bill. The worse the shooter, the better the cookie...
It sounds like a version of hades to me actually... Lol! You can't win!!

But seriously, i think leon13 was talking about doing some sort of press cutter for polymorph. I just have too much fun hand forming it. I would love to see it if someone could make it come to fruition. I know it wont be me. I wouldn't even know how.

SF


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

She does have foot-ish hands, doesn't she! :lol:

The useful things I found in that video were that you can apparently buy it in multi-coloured slabs, the use of cookie cutters and the use of a hotplate to melt and glaze it. Seems like another level of creative opportunity.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

ash said:


> She does have foot-ish hands, doesn't she! :lol:
> 
> The useful things I found in that video were that you can apparently buy it in multi-coloured slabs, the use of cookie cutters and the use of a hotplate to melt and glaze it. Seems like another level of creative opportunity.


The colored tabs sold in craft packets are much more expensive gram for gram. They are much thinner as well. I have little interest in coloring right now as I am obsessed with shape at the moment. You have made me think about how I could put a very pretty technicolor flower on the shooter I will one day make you. For this entertaining inspiration, I thank you sir. How do you feel about purple yellow and pink btw?

But seriously, I find it more useful to use aids to shape the outer edges and surfaces. I actually use a 1.5 inch and 2 inch round cookie cutter for some inner fork shaping integrity while I shape the forks for lateral and front to back thickness and shape. Otherwise it feels like juggling wet spaghetti. I also use small metal tins and dried up paint markers that are made of metal and are round. Any and every corner or surface seems to have the potential to help my next project. As long as it is glass or metal. Some wooden things fit the bill if I want instant texture on the poly. I have played around with textures and pressing them into the poly, but I am really into using leather handle wraps as it offers a nice contrast to the plastic, both physically and conceptually. Two different world and all that kind of thing.

Thanks for the post and the new technique in the video,
SF
Ps: and of course thanks for showing me "old foot hands" too! Lol!


----------

